# Amazing video



## Alex (10/3/15)

*A Taste of Austria *



What 2 years of filming and 5TB of footage look like


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)

*China builds complete 57-story skyscraper in record 19 days!*


----------



## Raslin (10/3/15)

Amazing 

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)

*First-person Hyperlapse Videos *

Reactions: Like 1


----------

